#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  What is FTP?

## pxmediainc

What is FTP?

See More: What is FTP?

----------


## mhabulletin

FTP stands out for File Transfer Protocol and is no more no less than a server that you can access through a FTP client.  In order to access the FTP Server you will need an account (username and password) also you will need the ftp server address to connect.  There is several free FTP client software available, some people like FileZilla other ciberduck, gFTP. I personally like AceFTP that pretty much works like explorer.  In other hand without downloading any client you can turn the FTP client option in internet explorer and you can download files or upload file as well.  I hope this has helped you and have a great rest of the day!

----------


## mdyakoob

FTP stands for File Transfer Protocol. Simply* this is software to access your server.

----------


## hmsplsathish

File Transfer Protocol is mainly used to transfer your files from offline to online easily.

----------


## preethi94

FTP abbreviation is File Transfer Protocol. it is used to transfer file from server to clients.

----------


## johnniewalk

FTP is a process to exchange the files between clients and server. FTP stands for File Transfer Protocol. FTP is nothing but transferring files between server to clients.

----------

